# Time for another update - 32+2 weeks



## grainger (Feb 13, 2018)

me again!

So... scan was fine, he’s got little legs bless him and a big head so I figure he’ll be smart but a shorty! All looking good and healthy though so that’s all that really matters.

Blood pressure is 108/60 so happy with that and I’ve put on 0.8kg in 2 weeks and considering what I ate last week/weekend I’m happy with that.

Obstetrics - no concerns, not a lot to say really. not really sure why I have to see them every 2 weeks to be honest. Just need another blood test but that’s routine.

Diabetes team - another gold star haha. One minor change but they are really happy with me and I’m allowed to stay at every two weeks appointment rather than once a week now, which apparently is a v good thing.

So there you have it. Still pregnant but less than 6 weeks to go now! Yay!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 13, 2018)

Fantastic news 
I'm so pleased for you xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2018)

Great news @grainger  Hope everything continues to go smoothly


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 13, 2018)

Fantastic to see this @grainger  x


----------



## Amigo (Feb 13, 2018)

grainger said:


> me again!
> 
> So... scan was fine, he’s got little legs bless him and a big head so I figure he’ll be smart but a shorty! All looking good and healthy though so that’s all that really matters.
> 
> ...



Good to hear grainger. Glad to hear all is well and bubs is looking healthy ready to emerge and give you sleepless nights!  No need to disclose but have you got the name sorted yet!


----------



## grainger (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks all - in traditional paranoid, worried style I'm now worrying about the short legs thing but they'd have said if they had any concerns right?

@Amigo    Yes we have a name... I'm happy to disclose - it'll be Nathaniel Jon... Nate for short. Jon in memory of my brother.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 13, 2018)

grainger said:


> Thanks all - in traditional paranoid, worried style I'm now worrying about the short legs thing but they'd have said if they had any concerns right?
> 
> @Amigo    Yes we have a name... I'm happy to disclose - it'll be Nathaniel Jon... Nate for short. Jon in memory of my brother.



That’s a lovely name and yes they would have told you if there was any developmental issues. We always worry but I’m sure he’ll be bonny and healthy!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 13, 2018)

grainger said:


> Thanks all - in traditional paranoid, worried style I'm now worrying about the short legs thing but they'd have said if they had any concerns right?
> 
> @Amigo    Yes we have a name... I'm happy to disclose - it'll be Nathaniel Jon... Nate for short. Jon in memory of my brother.



Try no to worry (I know that's easier said than done ) I'm sure if they had concerns they would be investigating. More than likely he's a bit squished in there x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 13, 2018)

Lovely name by the way, I have a nephew called Nathan, also it's a lovely way to honour your brothers memory with his middle name x


----------



## trophywench (Feb 13, 2018)

Grainger - if that's what the scan showed in my book it's a pound to a penny he'll finish up 6ft 6 with legs up to his armpits clad in skin tight jeans - and intelligent too!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 14, 2018)

Great news Grainger, not long to go now.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 14, 2018)

Good stuff !  Pleased for you both


----------



## scousebird (Feb 15, 2018)

Good news @grainger.  The weeks will fly by. Take it easy.


----------

